# Question with regard to hypoxic drive.



## pfmedic (Mar 16, 2006)

I ran across a Brady NREMT-B test question which said:

Normally the body's stimulus to breathe is based on the level of ________ in the blood.

a. carbon monoxide
b. carbon dioxide
c. oxygen
d. both a and c
e. both c and d

I believe that the answer is b, but the book says that the answer is c.

The next question is how COPD patients have increased levels of _____ in their blood. Answer: Carbon Dioxide

The question after that says that because of that abnormality, COPD patients develop a stimulus to breathe based on the level of __________ in the blood. Answer: Oxygen

Is the original question's provided answer an error? I THINK so, but I want to KNOW so.

-pf


----------



## Gents82 (Mar 16, 2006)

pfmedic said:
			
		

> I ran across a Brady NREMT-B test question which said:
> 
> Normally the body's stimulus to breathe is based on the level of ________ in the blood.
> 
> ...



We used Brady's book for class too. And it totally drove me nuts. The book contradicts itself numerous times...it had my head spinning quite often. And a lot of times you'll find answers that dont match between the text book and the workbook, even the cd rom too.

As far as your question goes, from what I remember the brain determines when to breath in a normal person without COPD based on increased levels of CO2, and a person with COPD the brain determines to breath based on low levels of oxygen...since their bodies developed a high tolerance for carbon dioxide.


----------



## Jon (Mar 16, 2006)

Gents82 said:
			
		

> We used Brady's book for class too. And it totally drove me nuts. The book contradicts itself numerous times...it had my head spinning quite often. And a lot of times you'll find answers that dont match between the text book and the workbook, even the cd rom too.
> 
> As far as your question goes, from what I remember the brain determines when to breath in a normal person without COPD based on increased levels of CO2, and a person with COPD the brain determines to breath based on low levels of oxygen...since their bodies developed a high tolerance for carbon dioxide.


We are having the same problem..... but it looks like you answered the questions correctly


----------



## medic03 (Mar 16, 2006)

yep, you are correct, the book is wrong. I just so happened to skim by that chapter last night while flipping through my book and it stated " because the respiratory centers are more responsive to pH changes than oxygen, it is the amount of carbon dioxide (and hence the pH) in the blood, rather than the need for oxygen in the tissues, that controls the rate of breathing in HEALTHY individuals. "


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 16, 2006)

Which exact book is this?


----------



## medic03 (Mar 17, 2006)

JJR512 said:
			
		

> Which exact book is this?



I was flipping through Paramedic Textbook 2nd edition by Mick Sanders. They came out with the 3rd edition i see. anybody use it yet? is it any good? My medic students starting is August will be using this book, I haven't gotten my hands on a copy yet.


----------



## pfmedic (Mar 18, 2006)

This is the 2nd edition of the Brady EMT-B National Standards Self Review Test Book.

And thanks for your help guys!


----------

